# Classic Rayovac Sportsman



## MorePower (Oct 1, 2009)

Anyone like classic 1960s incans?

I picked up a few of these in 2C and 2D configurations. New in box, each packed in a fabric drawstring bag. I think they were made special, because instead of a nickel-chrome finish, they appear to be brass plated.

*They are gold plated. I had surface analysis via SEM run on one of them.*

I was thinking I'd throw a micropuck and a Cree+optic in one of them, but what to do with the others?

Now the pictures.


----------



## Black Rose (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice find. Nice colour. I don't think I've ever seen a flashlight (other than Mags) that were not chrome/nickel plate.

Looks to be pretty solid. Are they heavy?

What's the logo on the right side of the box?

There are some nickel ones listed at Flashlight Museum (with a slightly different box) that place it around 1965.


----------



## Backpacker Light (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. Great find. And those are excellent pictures. 

Premium grade! Even enclosed in a cloth bag! With box!

If I may ask, where did you find them?


My vote is to stash them away for your grandchildren, but then again, you may not be a vintage flashlight packrat like me.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 2, 2009)

My vote is to sell one C to me!!!!!!!


----------



## MorePower (Oct 2, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> Nice find. Nice colour. I don't think I've ever seen a flashlight (other than Mags) that were not chrome/nickel plate.
> 
> Looks to be pretty solid. Are they heavy?
> 
> ...



They're not any heavier than a normal chrome plated Sportsman of the era.

The logo on the box (the circle) is a trademark for "Steel."

I saw those lights at Flashlight Museum; I'd guess mid-60s as well.



Backpacker Light said:


> Thanks for sharing. Great find. And those are excellent pictures.
> 
> Premium grade! Even enclosed in a cloth bag! With box!
> 
> ...



I think these were made for presentation to Rayovac employees. They had been in storage at the company for a long time, and were recently offered for sale as part of a fund raiser for United Way. I just happened to be in the right place at the right time...


----------



## Mr_Light (Oct 2, 2009)

Here is a thread showing some of my CREE modded Captains and Sportsmen.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/158873


----------



## Illum (Oct 2, 2009)

finding a brand spankin new antique light is already impressive, finding a brand spankin new antique light box is like 
...:naughty:


wait a minute...Ray-o-Vac is affiliated with the steelers?


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 2, 2009)

I have noticed that RayOvac’s lights often changed in composition during different years “no idea which” is possible that the lights is simply solid brass “no plating” It should be easy to see from the inside. I have a few of the same models “all chrome plated” but the base material has been, Steel, Copper, and brass, for the same lights. So depending on the year if the lights were already made from brass they could have just not plated them:shrug:. But definitely nice find, if there is no plastic inside I would make one into a ROP hi:naughty:.


----------



## MorePower (Oct 2, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> I have noticed that RayOvac’s lights often changed in composition during different years “no idea which” is possible that the lights is simply solid brass “no plating” It should be easy to see from the inside. I have a few of the same models “all chrome plated” but the base material has been, Steel, Copper, and brass, for the same lights. So depending on the year if the lights were already made from brass they could have just not plated them:shrug:. But definitely nice find, if there is no plastic inside I would make one into a ROP hi:naughty:.



Definitely not solid brass. A magnet sticks quite readily to the light.


----------



## MorePower (Oct 2, 2009)

Mr_Light said:


> Here is a thread showing some of my CREE modded Captains and Sportsmen.
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/158873



Yep, I remember that thread and it was my inspiration to buy these lights. So thank you very much for documenting the steps and making it easy for me to duplicate them.



Illum said:


> wait a minute...Ray-o-Vac is affiliated with the steelers?



Nope.

The Steelers logo was borrowed from AISI.


----------



## swampgator (Oct 2, 2009)

I have a Sportsman 2D as well as an Eveready Captain and a Ranger all in 2D. I love those vintage lights. I'm eyeing an ROV 2C right now. Great lights. Seems like everyone had one or two when I was a kid.


----------



## MorePower (Oct 2, 2009)

Removed due to change in situation


----------



## MorePower (Feb 5, 2010)

Bump for new info.


----------

